# برنامج MapInfo Professional v9.5 كامل والكمال لله وحده+ الكراك



## ROUDS (11 أبريل 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
برنامج الماب انفوا 9.5 + الكراك
رابط تورونت سريع بالمرفقات
وسيتم رفع البرنامج على احد المواقع فى حاله طلب ذلك *​


----------



## abeer yahya (12 أبريل 2009)

ارجووووووووو رفع البرنامج
وشكرا


----------



## ROUDS (12 أبريل 2009)

ان شاء الله تعالى سيتم رفع البرنامج فى اقرب وقت


----------



## ROUDS (13 أبريل 2009)

تم بفضل الله وتوفيقه رفع البرنامج على موقع الزدشير
واليكم الروابط
بسم الله

http://www.zshare.net/download/585825488cae30db/

http://www.zshare.net/download/58583170ff8704bc/

http://www.zshare.net/download/585838109795fe10/

http://www.zshare.net/download/58584639e679f642/

http://www.zshare.net/download/58585440ab2dc7f7/

http://www.zshare.net/download/58585559f15480f3/


----------



## محمدالشوربجي (13 أبريل 2009)

جاري التحميل
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالرحمن سباق (13 أبريل 2009)

لوتسماح يا باشمهندس ممكن نعرف استخدامات البرنامج وشكرااااااااا علي البرنامج


----------



## كوكيتو (14 أبريل 2009)

مشكوووووووور على المجهود


----------



## ROUDS (15 أبريل 2009)

عبدالرحمن سباق قال:


> لوتسماح يا باشمهندس ممكن نعرف استخدامات البرنامج وشكرااااااااا علي البرنامج



الاخ عبدالرحمن يمكنك الدخول على الرابط التالى ستخد فيه شرح للبرنامج

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t129031.html


----------



## محمدسندباد (11 يوليو 2009)

نفسك تسمع ايه شويه كلام تريح ضميرك بيه


----------



## رشيد يعقوب (11 يوليو 2009)

جهد جبار تستاهل الشكر عليه..


----------



## mohanad_palmyra (11 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خير و جعله في ميزان حسناتك ..........


----------



## الرب معنا (11 يوليو 2009)

mashkooooooooooooooooooooooor


----------



## برق الشمال10 (6 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ROUDS (8 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا للجميع على المرور وعلى كلماتهم الطيبه


----------



## الشريف علي1 (9 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخ rouds نشكرك على مجهودك لكن هناك بعض الروابط لا تعمل مثل الرابط المحتوي على part 4 و5و6 نرجو اعادة رفع الملفات للاجزاء المذكورة ولك جزيل الشكر على ماتقدمه من المواضيع المفيدة............


----------



## الشريف علي1 (12 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووور والرابط رقم 4و5و6 لا يعمل نرجو اعادة رفع ملفاتها


----------



## دراسات (13 ديسمبر 2009)

*مشكوووووووور على المجهود*


----------



## flaouta (10 يناير 2010)

* والرابط رقم 4و5و6 لا يعمل نرجو اعادة رفع ملفاتها *
*مشكوووووووور على المجهود*​


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (17 أبريل 2010)

*بارك الله فيك أخي و مشكور أخي على مجهودك *​


----------



## raif1984 (27 مايو 2010)

شباب الله يعطيكم العافيه حملت الجزء الاول والثاني والثالث بس الرابع والخامس و السادس مش موجودين على zsharehارجو المساعده ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## NOORALDIN (29 مايو 2010)

*بارك الله فيك
ومشكـــــــــور*​


----------



## المهندس 518 (3 يونيو 2010)

thanks a lot that was helpful


----------



## هشام راغب (17 يونيو 2010)

مشكور
على البرنامج الرائع


----------



## ROUDS (20 يونيو 2010)

*تحديث الروابط*

اعتذر بشده للخوة الذين لم يتمكنوا من تحميل بعض الاجزاء من البرنامج وذلك لان الروابط غير صالحه
واعتذر بشده عن التاخير عن تحديثها وذلك لظروف العمل 
والان الى روابط جديده للبرنامج 
http://www.mediafire.com/file/yuo0l2nydqj/Pitney Bowes MapInfo Professional v9.5_+_Example_Data.part1.rar

http://www.mediafire.com/file/4nitzlc3jgt/Pitney%20Bowes%20MapInfo%20Professional%20v9.5_ _Example_Data.part2.rar

http://www.mediafire.com/file/mmznyimnhdi/Pitney%20Bowes%20MapInfo%20Professional%20v9.5_ _Example_Data.part3.rar


----------



## احمد على عمار (18 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ولكن الروابط 4 و 5 و6 لا تعمل وحتى الروابط الجديدة لا تعمل وشكرا


----------



## عماد بن سعدي (29 يناير 2012)

الرجاء تجديد الرابط


----------



## حماده النجم (30 يناير 2012)

http://janeen.allahmountada.com/


----------



## ROUDS (1 فبراير 2012)

اليكم اخوتى الكرام الروابط الجديدة للبرنامج 

http://www.2shared.com/file/3Qs52-vT/Pitney_Bowes_MapInfo_Professio.html


http://www.2shared.com/file/_m55FeMh/Pitney_Bowes_MapInfo_Professio.html


http://www.2shared.com/file/HQZef3iX/Pitney_Bowes_MapInfo_Professio.html


http://www.2shared.com/file/5EkyYODm/Pitney_Bowes_MapInfo_Professio.html

http://www.2shared.com/file/Ynx89Vg_/Pitney_Bowes_MapInfo_Professio.html

http://www.2shared.com/file/HUWnwgBL/Pitney_Bowes_MapInfo_Professio.html


----------

